
IoT on Rails (looking for feedback) - tmckd
We&#x27;ve built&#x2F;are building a service to help web developers (starting with Rails devs) build end-to-end IoT applications with custom connected devices.  The idea is to let web developers do this using their web dev skills.  We have a video showing how this is done here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apiotics.com&#x2F;videos&#x2F;1 We&#x27;re looking for feedback on this, and if anyone wants to try and build an IoT on Rails app with us, please let me know: info - at - apiotics.com.
======
vkuruthers
Looks pretty good. However, how are you going to differentiate your offering
from other more established players out there? (e.g. ThingWorkx, AWS IoT
etc.)?

Also usually these types of "no embedded code needed" offerings are OK for
demo applications, but what happens when a lot of custom features are needed?
E.g. how can one add custom biz. logic to the auto-generated code? If this is
not clearly spelled out, then customers are going to be hesitant to get locked
into your platform I think.

You can msg. me direct if more info needed, I've worked in the industrial
monitoring space for over 15 years now.

~~~
tmckd
Would very much like to get your further thoughts on this. didn't see a way to
reach you in your bio. I am at mac - at - apiotics.com

On the custom feature side, there are two options. We think most web
developers will be most comfortable implementing custom logic in their web
application, which is straightforward to do.

If you need custom functionality running on the device, then you can write a
custom driver for your device (which can include substantial custom logic) and
use the portal to load it into your firmware image and install it.

I think our differentiation from others is that we assume the developer starts
from the web application and wants to add connected devices to their app. Most
other players assume a connected device and give you ways to send data from it
to the cloud.

Hopefully that makes some sense.

~~~
vkuruthers
OK going to msg. you privately with some more details.

------
subrat_rout
This looks very promising. As a healthcare professional I am interested to
know if it can be used to monitor various healthcare related devices such as
medical devices or hospital hardwares. Would love to know more on this.

~~~
tmckd
subrat_rout, sure! Shoot me an email: mac -at- apiotics.com to talk about what
you're looking for?

~~~
subrat_rout
Just sent you an email. Thanks

------
dev360
Isn't it a bit of a stretch to run something like this on rails when you need
cheap concurrency? Go, Rust, erlang would come to mind.

~~~
tmckd
dev360, the use cases we are thinking about are ones where you want to stand
up a web app so that your users can interact with your IoT devices. For those
kinds of CRUD web apps, Rails is pretty good we think.

What use cases do you have in mind where the cheap concurrency would be
particularly helpful?

